# Older 6.5' Fisher on Tracker



## DieselSmoke

Here's a couple of pics of a project of mine. Before I get flamed that the truck is too light for a plow:

1. it will be used to plow my old man's driveway, so it's meant for residential use only
2. the truck is my trail rig, and since it's just parked for most of the winter, mind as well put it to use once in a while
3. rear diff is locked with an automatic Lockright locker
4. 250-300 lbs ballast (sand bags) and chains will be going in the back for the winter.

The setup will be all hydro/mechanical.

The most critical stage of the project was to design and build an appropriate subframe for the plow, in order to avoid damaging the truck's frame. At this stage, all that remains to be done is to install the hydro pump and connect all the hydraulics.

The plow:




The truck:


----------



## DieselSmoke

The truck is already equipped with a heavy duty bumper plate, which carries a 10000lbs winch during the off roading season. I used this to install the plow lifting assembly. The front part of the frame is still in good shape (no rust), but I added some reinforcment plates, just in case... Not sure after all of they were necessary, but it cannot hurt neither.


----------



## DieselSmoke

Control joystick inside the cabin. I had a hard time figuring out how to install it so the position is ergonomical and I can get the cables through the firewall without too much trouble (i.e. avoid tight bends). The result came out quite well, the whole assemby can taken out of the way in the summer by removing two bolts.


----------



## DieselSmoke

Location of valve block, front corner of engine bay on the driver's side. It required me to relocate slightly the coolant reservoir.


----------



## DieselSmoke

The subframe:


----------



## DieselSmoke

More to come soon. I will take more pics in a week or so, once all the components are on the truck.


----------



## ranger88den

Looking good. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DieselSmoke

couple more pics from tonight:

brackets welded to the frame:


----------



## DieselSmoke

The subframe installed on the truck. All hardware is grade 5, 1/2" dia.


----------



## ranger88den

Looks like you're about ready to put it into service.


----------



## brad96z28

How can u plow and shift with the controll on the right? Lots of people on here do that but I dont know why. They must not be plowing driveways I guess.


----------



## DieselSmoke

ranger88den;659542 said:


> Looks like you're about ready to put it into service.


I just finished fabricating the pump bracket. All there's left is to hook up all the hydraulic hoses, and I'm still waiting on my buddy to finish machining the pump pulley. I cannot use the original one, as the pulley on the crank is not of the V type.


----------



## DieselSmoke

brad96z28;660612 said:


> How can u plow and shift with the controll on the right? Lots of people on here do that but I dont know why. They must not be plowing driveways I guess.


I had no room to route the cable to the left, and there's not much room for the joystick there as well. Since the truck will only be used to clear my old man's driveway, it shouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## ranger88den

DieselSmoke;660784 said:


> I just finished fabricating the pump bracket. All there's left is to hook up all the hydraulic hoses, and I'm still waiting on my buddy to finish machining the pump pulley. I cannot use the original one, as the pulley on the crank is not of the V type.


When you're finished, maybe you cold post a YouTube video of the Tracker in action. Nice work by the way.


----------



## DieselSmoke

ranger88den;660968 said:


> When you're finished, maybe you cold post a YouTube video of the Tracker in action. Nice work by the way.


Thanks. Sure I'll post a video, we should be getting some snow up here soon.


----------



## DieselSmoke

I'm finally done with this project. We got a couple of inches of snow yesterday, and the truck performed flawlessly. I'm quite impressed how well it plows considering its size and weight.

Hydraulics under the hood (the belt was missing when I took the picture):



Tire chains in the back improve traction quite drastically:


----------



## DieselSmoke

I'll shoot some videos on post them on youtube whenever we get some more snow.


----------



## ranger88den

Now you've got the whole winter to play with it. You''ll probably get contracts for the neighbor's drives. Good job.


----------



## theonlybull

sweet. now we need an action shot


----------



## DieselSmoke

we're in the middle of a big storm, so I should have some video clips shortly.


----------



## DieselSmoke




----------



## ranger88den

That little guy can push some snow. Once again, good job and thanks for posting and detailing your build.


----------



## the new boss 92

wow, that would drive me crazy plowing in low range, but good job, glade to see your making and effort! that thing can push some snow though, good luck


----------



## brad96z28

Does the plow only go up a few inches above the ground?


----------



## DieselSmoke

yeah, for some reason the lift piston seems to have less travel than what I've typically seen on other Fisher plows. Still, it hasn't been an issue until now.


----------



## theonlybull

sweet. i just ran across that on utube, and thought it was yours..... can't wait to get my '92 fixedup. it'll be gettin' a plow for sure


----------



## MAR4CARS

Cool set up


----------



## brad96z28

DieselSmoke;689929 said:


> yeah, for some reason the lift piston seems to have less travel than what I've typically seen on other Fisher plows. Still, it hasn't been an issue until now.


Hmm It doen not look liike it has much of a stroke? Judging by previous pictures If that is at full extansion.


----------



## scooled101

just wondering if you are in low range why? I have a geo tracker with a plow and it runs great in 4 high


----------



## DieselSmoke

I've been running in 4LO since it works well for maneuvering in tight spaces. Also, since I'm plowing a small area, speed is really not much of an issue.


----------



## scooled101

ok I got yah I do have to agree it is much easier to do really tight areas in 4 lo no worries of going to fast nice rig though I have 2 trackers I will post some pics of my offroad machine haha


----------



## scooled101

here is one from a little while ago it is being ripped apart right now for a pair of danas and bigger tires


----------

